# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Gjykata zbardh vendimin: SHIK-u vrau Remzi Hoxhën si agjent serb

## ex-x

Tre të rrëmbyerit donin ti bënin atentat Berishës 
Artan Hoxha
TIRANË  Tre personat e ndaluar nga agjentët e Shërbimit Informativ Kombëtar në tetor të vitit 1995, dyshohej se po organizonin një atentat kundër ish-presidentit të asaj kohe, Sali Berisha. Kjo është pista kryesore me të cilën është justifikuar rrëmbimi dhe më pas hetimi special i shqiptaro-maqedonasit Remzi Hoxha, kosovarit Armand Loshaj dhe sarandiotit Ziso Kristopulli. Burime të policisë së Tiranës pohuan dje se dyshimet për organizimin e një atentati kundër ish-presidentit Berisha, kanë vënë në lëvizje agjentët e vëzhgimit të SHIK-ut, të cilët kanë survejuar në rrugë operative tre personat që mendohej se kishin lidhje me këtë ngjarje. Por ndërkohë ekziston edhe një pistë tjetër në lidhje me motivin e ndalimit të tre shtetasve në vitin 1995. Konkretisht bëhet fjalë për informacione që kishin ardhur nga shërbimi sekret Maqedonas, për SHIK-un shqiptar. Shërbimi Sekret Maqedonas kishte kërkuar ndalimin e Hoxhës me pretendimin se ai ishte i implikuar me grupin e nacionalistëve që organizuan atentatin kundër ish-presidentit maqedon Kiro Gligorov, i cili mbeti i plagosur rëndë në kokë pas një bombe të vendosur në autoveturën e tij. Gjithsesi të dyja versionet mbeten të zbardhen plotësisht gjatë hetimit të plotë të kësaj çështjeje. 
Gazetari
Një enigmë më vete përbën zhdukja e kosovarit Armand Loshaj, i cili ishte paraqitur në Shqipëri në vjeshtën e vitit 1995 si gazetar austriak. Sipas burimeve të policisë, thuhet se Loshaj ka lëvizur në Shqipëri me pasaportë austriake, por me identitet të falsifikuar, detaj ky që hedh dyshime mbi objektivin e vizitës së tij. Sipas burimeve të cituara thuhet se identiteti i vërtetë i kosovarit, është Armand Loshaj, i moshës 30 vjeç. Në pasaportën e falsifikuar kosovari kishte emrin e vërtetë dhe një mbiemër austriak. Nga hetimi paraprak ka rezultuar se Loshaj kishte hyrë në Shqipëri si gazetar austriak por i paraqitur me kombësi shqiptare. Ai u ndalua nga agjentët e SHIK-ut, pas takimit që kishte bërë me Ziso Kristopullin, ku pretendonte se donte ti merrte një intervistë këtij të fundit. Pas një hetimi special ai u zhduk pa lënë gjurmë. Nuk ka asnjë të dhënë për fatin e tij të mëtejshëm, apo për vendodhjen e eshtrave të tij nëse ai ka përfunduar i vdekur gjatë torturave. Burimi i cituar pohoi se në të vërtetë Loshaj, nuk ka qenë gazetar, ai thjesht e ka përdorur një gjë të tillë për të lëvizur lirisht nëpër Shqipëri. 
Hetimi
Hetuesit kanë zhvilluar dje seancat e para të pyetjeve me të tre ish-shikasit e arrestuar në mbrëmjen e së mërkurrës Arben Sefgjini, Budjon Meçaj dhe Avni Koldashi. Seancat e pyetjeve janë zhvilluar në praninë e avokatit mbrojtës, detyrë të cilën e ka marrë përsipër avokati i njohur Neshat Fana. Burime të hetimit deklaruan se gjatë pyetjeve, të arrestuarit kanë deklaruar se kishin zbatuar vetëm urdhrat e eprorëve të tyre dhe se nuk kishin vepruar me kokën e vet. Po ashtu ata kanë deklaruar se nëse do të ishin të përlyer në këtë histori, do të ishin larguar me kohë nga Shqipëria, si disa ish-oficerë të lartë të SHIK-ut të Gazidedes. Të arrestuarit kanë pohuar se kanë patur kohë plot 8 vjet për tu larguar nga vendi, por ata nuk e kanë bërë një gjë të tillë, pasi kanë qenë të bindur se kishin vepruar vetëm në bazë të urdhrave që u ishin dhënë nga eprorët e tyre. Tashmë pritet që brënda 48 orëve gjykata e Tiranës të vendosë masën e sigurisë për tre ish-shikasit. Ndërkohë, njeriu kyç për zbardhjen e së vërtetës mbi këtë ngjarje, mbetet i vetmi i mbijetuar nga ajo kohë Ziso Kristopulli. Burimet e cituara pohuan faktin se Kristopulli kishte dhënë një ndihmesë të madhe në zbardhjen e çështjes me dëshminë e tij të bërë dy muaj më parë para hetuesve të çështjes. 


BIZNESMENI

Kush është Remzi Hoxha

TIRANË  Shqiptaro-maqedonasi Remzi Hoxha me dokumente rezulton si banor i kryeqytetit fqinj Shkupit. Ai është i martuar me Sadije Hoxhën dhe ka pesë fëmijë. Remziu ka lindur në shkurt të vitit 1958 dhe është diplomuar në Universitetin e Prishtinës në fakultetin e kimisë. Në vitin 1989 ai dhe familja e tij janë vendosur në qytetin e Ferizajt në Kosovë, ku ka filluar dhe aktivitetin tregtar me një punishte prodhimesh argjendarie. Gjatë kësaj kohe Hoxha u aktivizua në lëvizjet sindikale të zejtarëve të vegjël lokalë, madje ishte kryetari i sindikatës së ekonomive të vogla dhe zejtarive në Ferizaj. Në këtë periudhë Hoxha është lidhur edhe me aktivistët e Lidhjes Popullore të Kosovës (LPK), një grupim ky që njihej jo vetëm pse aspironte krijimin e një Kosove të lirë por dhe pse mbështetej në idetë marksiste. Në vitin 1992, Hoxha shet banesën e tij dhe punishten në Ferizaj dhe vendoset në Tiranë, ku nis biznesin si pronar i firmës Albatros, e cila merrej me montimin e vetratave të duraluminit. Edhe gjatë kësaj kohe Hoxha ka vazhduar të ketë lidhje me LPK-në, madje ka qenë një ndër sponsorizuesit e saj me fonde të konsiderueshme. Aktiviteti i Hoxhës do të vinte në rritje, deri në tetorin e vitit 1995, kur ai u rrëmbye nga agjentët e SHIK-ut, dhe mendohet se ka përfunduar i vdekur pas afro tre muajsh hetimi special. Eshtrat mendohet të jenë varrosur në Kune të Lezhës, por asnjëherë nuk është gjetur varri i vërtetë i tij.A.Hoxha 

BASHKËSHORTJA

Sadije Hoxha përshëndet hetimet në Shqipëri

TIRANË- Bashkëshortja e Remzi Hoxhës, 41- vjeçarja Sadije Hoxha ka përshëndetur dje në mediat maqedonase veprimin e ndërmarrë ditët e fundit nga strukturat e specializuara të shtetit shqiptar. Sadija ka pohuar se familja e saj ishte interesuar qysh në vitin 1995 për të mësuar fatin e Remziut, madje nëpërmjet një letre kishin njoftuar ish-kryeprokurorin Alush Dragoshi, ish-presidentin Berisha, ish-kryetarin e parlamentit Pjetër Arbnori, ish-ministrin e Rendit Agron Musaraj dhe ish-shefin e SHIK-ut Bashkim Gazidede. Por familja Hoxha nuk mori asnjë përgjigje nga funksionarët më të lartë të shtetit shqiptar. Dje në mediat fqinje Sadije Hoxha ka thënë se nuk di asgjë rreth fatit të burrit tim, por kam shpresë se ai mund të jetë gjallë. Shpreh falenderimin ndaj autoriteteve shqiptare që edhe pas tetë vjetësh janë duke punuar për të zbardhur të vërtetën e kësaj ngjarjeje të rëndë. Më tej bashkëshortja e Remzi Hoxhës, ka thënë se do të ishte e kënaqur edhe nëse mësonte mbi fatin e vërtetë të burrit të saj, qoftë dhe i vdekur, por mjaft që ti gjendeshin eshtrat. Në fund ajo ka deklaruar se gjatë këtyre 8 vjetëve pa Remziun ka kaluar një torturë të vërtetë, për veten dhe për fëmijët e saj jetimë. A.H

----------


## Beqari002

Ahtua cka do jete e vertetea ne kete???



Në familjen e Remzi Hoxhës, një nga familjet më të vjetra të Shkupit 

Gruaja e Remziut: Mbaj mend çdo hollësi të rrëmbimit

Nga i dërguari ynë Ylber Lili

Familja Hoxha me prejardhje nga Kaçaniku i Kosovës, është një ndër familjet më të vjetra të Shkupit, gjithnjë janë marrë me argjendari. Janë shquar për qëndrim të palëkundur ndaj çështjes kombëtare, dhe kanë ndihmuar në të tre luftërat atë të Kosovës, Presheves, dhe Maqedonisë. Remziu ka dhe 5 vëllezër të tjerë të cilët aktualisht banojnë në shkup. Ka 5 fëmijë, tre djem dhe dy vajza. Njëra nga vajzat Kosovare Hoxha, fëmija më i rritur e Remziut ka dalë në vendin e dytë në mis Kosova vitin e kaluar. Bashkëshortja Dadija është shtepiake dhe kujdeset për fëmijet e saj pa baba. 
Sadije Hoxha, bashkëshortja e Remzi Hoxhës, njeriut të rrëmbyer nga SHIK- u në vitin 1995 rrëfen historinë e rrëmbimit të burrit të saj. Nga Maqedonia ajo tregon për herën e fundit që ka takuar të shoqin dhe për ankesat që i ka drejtuar zyrtarëve të shtetit shqiptar të asaj kohe. Historia e plotë e përpjekjeve të një gruaje në kërkim të bashkëshortit të rrëmbyer dhe eleminuar nga agjentët e SHIK- ut të Bashkim Gazidedes. Nga takimi me policët e Komisariatit nr.3 në kryeqytet e deri tek letrat drejtuar presidentit të asaj kohe, Sali Berisha. Letrat boshe që zyrtarët e shtetit shqiptar i kanë dërguar gruas së pengut Remzi Hoxha.
Për herë të fundit e kam parë Remziun mëngjezin e ditës së rrëmbimit, në punishten e tij në Tiranë,- tregon Sadije Hoxha. Edhe pse kanë kaluar tetë vjet nga dita e rrëmbimit të të shoqit ajo mban mend ende edhe detajet më të vogla. Për herë të parë jam drejtuar në rajonin e policisë numër 3 në Tiranë më datë 22 dhjetor 1995. Ishte ditë e diel. Aty kam takuar policin e rojes. E pyeta për tim shoq dhe ai mu përgjigj: Për kë e keni fjalën, për atë mjekëroshin? Gjeje në ndonjë vend tjetër se ne nuk dimë asgjë për të, - kujton Sadija. Pas kësaj ajo i ka dërguar një sërë shkresash institucioneve shqiptare në kërkim të burrit që ia rrëmbeu SHIK- u. Më 23 tetor të vitit 1995 i kam dërguar telegram Ministrisë së Punës, Presidentit të Republikës, Sali Berisha, Ministrisë së Rendit Publik dhe personalisht ministrit Agron Musarai,- tregon Sadija. Më 21 dhjetor të vitit 1995 ajo i ka dërguar një letër tjetër presidentit të republikës, Sali Berisha. Ndërkohë letrat e Sadijes kanë shkuar në të gjitha institucionet që duhet të merreshin me gjetjen e të shoqit. Ajo ka sakrifikuar gjithçka por pa asnjë rezultat. Të gjithë i kanë kthyer letra boshe pa i treguar se çfarë kishte ndodhur me të shoqin, Remzi Hoxhën. 
Kam dërguar shumë letra. Më 13 dhjetor të vitit 1995 i kam dërguar një telegram autoriteteve te SHIK- ut. Më pas në 8 janar i dërgova një letër zv/prokurorit të përgjithshëm, më 13 shkurt 1996 kryetarit të parlamentit Pjetër Arbnori dhe më 23 mars 96 Alush Dragoshit, kryeprokurorit të Shqipërisë,- tregon Sadija. Ajo ende ka nga një kopje të letrave dhe përgjigjeve që ka marrë nga këto institucione. Nuk ka vonuar shumë kohë dhe në shtëpinë e Sadije Hoxhës kanë filluar të vijnë edhe letrat e para nga zyrtarët shqiptarë. Letra e parë ka mbërritur më 13 dhjetor të vitit 1995 dhe vinte nga presidenca. Në përgjigjen e presidencës me numër 34/10/13 dhe datë 13 dhjetor 1995 thuhej: Presidenti i Republikës, Sali Berisha, u vu në dijeni të letrës suaj. Ajo iu dërgua Ministrisë së Brendshme dhe SHIK- ut, nga ku do të kërkojmë përfundimet. Pas kësaj, ka ardhur edhe një letër tjetër, këtë herë nga kreu i parlamentit të asaj kohe, Pjetër Arbnori. Letra ka mbërritur në dorë të Sadije Hoxhës më 15 shkurt të vitit 1996. Në të flitej për çështjen dhe mes të tjerash thuhej: Unë u interesova pranë drejtorisë së SHIK- ut dhe më thanë se nuk kishin dijeni për një rast të tillë. Ata janë duke e hetuar çështjen dhe deri tani nuk është arritur asnjë përfundim zyrtar. Një letër identike Pjetër Arbnori i ka dërguar edhe Adem Demaçit më 11 mars të vitit 1996. 
Bashkëshortja e Remziut tha dje për Shekullin se kërkon të dijë të vërtetën e zhdukjes së burrit të saj. Dhe sot e kësaj dite nuk mund ta imagjinoj këtë rrëmbim makabër. Të zhduket një atdhetar që punonte dhe mendonte në çdo çast për çështjen kombëtare,- tha ajo. 
Sipas Sadijes, Remziu ndiqej nga regjimi serb që nga demonstratat e vitit 1991. Kjo kishte qënë edhe arsyeja përse ishin transferuar në Tiranë. Pikërisht në shtetin amë më ndodhi fatkeqësia e pazbuluar deri më sot e kësaj dite,- thotë ajo. Sadija tregon se edhe tani pas tetë vjetësh mban mend çdo çast të rrëmbimit të të shoqit. Ata erdhën më 21 tetor të vititi 1995. Ora ishte rreth 13.30 minuta. Në atë moment në punishte ndodheshin të gjithë punëtorët. Në praninë e tyre Remziu është marrë nga tre persona. Policia nuk ka pasur asnjë urdhër-arresti për tim shoq. Rajoni i policisë numër tre në Tiranë është njohur me këtë fakt vetëm 15 minuta pas rrëmbimit,- rrëfen ajo.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ish-presidenti tregon se nuk ka qenë në dijeni të qëllimeve të tregtarit maqedonas. Të bëhet hetim i pavarur


Berisha: Si e mora vesh zhdukjen e Remzi Hoxhës 


TIRANË- Kryetari i Partisë Demokratike, Sali Berisha, mohoi dje përmes një konferencë për shtyp se ai ishte në dijeni të ndonjë atentati të pretenduar ndaj tij në vitin 1995 nga tregtari Remzi Hoxha. Ky i fundit është rrëmbyer në vitin 1995 nga tre agjentë të SHISH dhe më pas është torturuar dhe zhdukur pas tre muajsh hetimi me argumentin se Hoxha do të kryente një atentat ndaj ish-Presidentit Sali Berisha. 
E vërteta e kësaj ngjarjeje është kjo: Jam informuar nga familjarë dhe jo vetëm nga familjarët për zhdukjen e biznesmenit Remzi Hoxha. Në mënyrën më serioze u kam kërkuar autoriteteve zyrtare që të bëjnë të gjitha përpjekjet për zbardhjen e të vërtetës. Është hapur dosja. Nuk kam absolutisht asnjë dijeni dhe nuk kam pasur asnjë informacion se i ndjeri Remzi Hoxha ka dashur që ti bëjë atentat Sali Berishës apo se ka qenë pjesëmarrës në atentatin e Gligorovit apo ka qënë kontrabandist apo trafikant,- tha dje Berisha. Kryetari i demokratëve sqaroi se për herë të parë ai e kishte dëgjuar emrin e tregtarit Remzi Hoxha në letrën që i kishin dërguar familjarët e tij. Për këtë arsye, lideri i opozitës kërkoi hetim të pavarur dhe gjetjen e autorëve të vërtetë për zbardhjen e ngjarjes në fjalë. Emrin e tij për herë të parë unë e kam dëgjuar në letrën që më kanë dërguar familjarët e tij. E rëndësishme është që të ketë një hetim të pavarur. Dosja ka qenë aty. Nuk besoj se do të ketë ndonjë mendje se ka pasur ndonjë ndikim tek Arben Rakipi apo tek Fatos Klosi për ta lënë dosjen që të myket. Deshiroj që të mësohet e vërteta mbi fatin e Remzi Hoxhës. Dëshiroj të gjenden dhe të identifikohen autorët e vërtetë dhe më pas të përballen me ligjin,- tha Berisha.
Nevila Perndoj 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ky individ kishte shenja të shumta në trup dhe thoshte se kishte marrë pjesë në luftën e Bosnjës 

Armando Loshaj, ekzekutori i Berishës

Në materialet e grumbulluara mbi ngjarjen e vitit 1995 ku rezultojnë të implikuar tre punonjës të ish- Shërbimit Informativ, pjesa më e errët është ajo ku flitet për Armando Loshaj, një person i përshkuar si rreth të 30-ve dhe me një pasaportë ku mbante një mbiemër të huaj, austriak ose zviceran. Në pretendimet e SHIK-ut të atëhershëm për rrëmbimin dhe lincimin në qelitë e institucionit të të rrëmbyerve, Loshaj figuronte si personi që do kryente një atentat ndaj Berishës. Kjo akuzë i është bashkangjitur akuzave të tjera që i janë bërë të rrëmbyerve për veprimtari agjenturore dhe trafiqe, duke i rrahur ata deri në fazën e pranimit të gjithçkaje. Ziso Kristopulli i lëshuar nga SHIK-asit pesë ditë pas rrëmbimit thotë se Armando ishte një person i infiltruar nga vetë SHIK-u, duke pretenduar se nuk di asgjë për identitetin dhe fatin e tij.
Vetë Kristopulli është arrestuar disa orë pasi ka marrë një takim me Loshajn e prezantuar si gazetar austriak. 
Tek Armando Loshaj ka shumë enigma. Së pari, të gjithë institucionet e përfshira në hetime mbi ngjarjen kanë vënë re se nuk ka asnjë reagim nga familjarë apo të afërm të tjerë për të mësuar mbi fatin e tij, ndryshe nga Remzi Hoxha, familjarët e të cilit nuk kanë rreshtur së dërguari letra dhe së interesuari pranë të gjitha autoriteteve shqiptare. Ky person përshkuhet në dokumentacionin e çështjes si një individ me shenja të shumta në trup dhe fytyrë, identiteti i të cilave është i panjohur. Ai u ka thënë punonjësve të SHIK-ut se kishte marrë pjesë në luftën e Bosnjës gjatë vitit 1992 dhe se e kishte dërguar në Shqipëri gazeta e vet si fotoreporter. Mbeten ende shumë enigma rreth këtij personi. 

 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

   Arrestimet në SHIK, Rama përplaset me Sollakun


 TIRANE (24 Maj) - Përplasje institucionale për SHIK-asit e arrestuar tre ditë më parë. Prokuroria dhe Ministria e Rendit Publik nuk kanë qenë në një mendje për publikimin e emrave të prangosjes së agjentëve të shërbimit sekret. Numri një i dikasterit të Rendit ka nxituar përsëri të flasë. Sipas prokurorisë, janë dhe 9 emra të tjerë që duhen arrestuar për këtë ngjarje. Urdhri për veprim ekipit ekzekutues i ka ardhur nga lart. Eprorët kanë dhënë një urdhër gojor. Specialistët arrijnë në këtë përfundim sepse në institucionin e SHIK-ut, dosja është zhdukur dhe nuk ka gjurmë për një versioin tjetër. Pas kallëzimeve të familjarëve te Avokati i Popullit dhe në SHIK materialert janë dërguar në organin e akuzës. Nxitimi i ministrit Rama, sipas prokurorëve, u ka bërë të mundur personave në kërkim që të humbasin adresat e njohura për policinë. Ekspertët e grupit hetimor saktësojnë se të kërkuarit kanë qenë në kupolën e Shërbimit Informativ. Disa prej tyre për të cilët është firmosur urdhërarresti janë larguar jashtë vendit. Kjo është bërë me ndihmën e SHIK-ut dhe ata kanë mundur të përfitojnë status azilantësh duke humbur gjurmët.Numri i të arrestuarve është vetëm maja e ajsbergut të kësaj dosjeje të madhe që ka nisur para tetë vitesh dhe është rihapur tani. Burime nga policia dhe prokuroria bëjnë të ditur se lista e të kërkuarve është shumë e madhe, por grupi është në fazën e grumbullimit të provave të fajësisë së të akuzuarve. Të paktën deri në stadin e tanishëm të hetimeve janë 9 persona për të cilët fletarrestet janë të gatshme dhe priten prangosjet. Hetuesit janë të rezervuar dhe për faktin se emrat e titullarëve që kërkohen kanë lidhje dhe njohje jo të pakta në organet e hetimit dhe policisë e mund të përfitojnë duke pasur frikën e një rrjedhjeje të informacionit. Pas fashitjes së ngjarjes që pati pasojë zhdukjen e tregtarëve shqiptaro-maqedonas, disa nga drejtuesit e Shërbimit Informativ kanë lënë Shqipërinë. Institucioni ka mundur të lehtësojë procedurat që të ikurit të marrin dokumentacion si azilant në Europë. Zhdukja e tyre ka frenuar disi hetimin. Eshtë dashur denoncimi i familjarëve që të rifillojë çështja. Pretendimet e deritanishme flasin se personat e rrëmbyer ishin persona të dyshimtë dhe nuk bindnin me aktivitetin ligjor tregtar që kishin prezantuar.Tre të arrestuarit Arben Sefgjini, Budjon Meçaj dhe Avni Koldashi janë marrë në pyetje nga prokuroria. Burime pranë organit të akuzës saktësojnë se dy nga të prangosurit kanë pohuar se kanë kryer veprimet sepse kanë qenë të urdhëruar nga eprorët. Të tre të ndaluarit kanë pasur si avokat mbrojtës Neshat Fanën, juristin e njohur si avokat i Berishës. Dje nuk është marrë masa e sigurisë nga Gjykata e Tiranës. Togat e zeza kanë pretenduar se materiali u ka vajtur me vonesë nga akuza. ro/anjo (GazetaShqiptare/BalkanWeb) 
 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ferdinand Dervishi

Sefer Ajdini, 45-vjeçar, ish-roja i ndërmarrjes së prodhimit të vetratave të duraluminit "Albatros", që ishte në pronësi të tregtarit të zhdukur maqedonas, Remzi Hoxha, rrëfen sesi pas 4 muajsh në ndërmarrje kishte mbërritur një punonjësi i SHIK-ut. Ai u kishte thënë se Remziu ishte rrëmbyer nga kriminelë, të cilët e lëshonin kundrejt një shume parash.


TIRANE

Sefer Ajdini, roja 45-vjeçar nga Paskuqani, menjëherë bëhet serioz dhe afrohet, pasi përmendet emri i Remzi Hoxhës. Duket se ruan shumë respekt për ish-pronarin e tij, që dikur, në vitin 1994, së bashku me të vëllanë i kishte punësuar në ndërmarrjen e tij të vetratave të duraluminit "Albatros". i sistemuar në punë si roje pranë një rrobaqepërie pak metra më tej, ai i ka të freskëta kujtimet për ish-tregtarin e zhdukur. Në imagjinatën e Seferit, ish-pronari i "Albatros" kishte mbetur një njeri i rregullt, sidomos me punëtorët (ai vetë merrte 7 mijë lekë, që në atë kohë nuk ishin pak), por edhe shpërthyes, për sa i përkiste mosmbarëvajtjes së punëve. Gjithsesi, Seferi e kujton me nostalgji atë periudhë, kur së bashku me vëllanë kishin gjetur punë si roje. Ndërsa rrëmbimin e Remziut përpara derës së ndërmarrjes nga disa persona e kishte përjetuar keq. Kohë kur për atë dhe vëllanë ishte ndërprerë edhe rroga, pas mbylljes së aktivitetit.

Ju e patë me sytë tuaj skenën e rrëmbimit të tregtarit në tetor të vitit 1995?
Jo. Por ma rëfyen punëtorët. Paradite nuk punoja. Në drekë punëtorët më treguan se disa persona të veshur civilë, por që ishin paraqitur si të policisë, e kishin marrë me forcë Remziun dhe e kishin futur në sediljen e pasme të një autoveture. Më thanë gjithshtu se Remziu nuk kishte pranuar të shkonte paqësisht me ta dhe se e kishin marrë pothuaj zvarrë. Më pas vetëm dëgjuam shumë variante të ndryshme për të. U tha edhe se Remziu kishte marrë pjesë në organizimin e atentatit ndaj ish-presidentit maqedonas, Kiro Gligorov, dhe se ishte marrë nga SHIK-u, sipas një urdhërarresti ndërkombëtar të firmosur në Shkup. Ndërkohë, që pas asaj dite nuk u bë më i gjallë. Kujtoj se nuk kishte një fizik të mirë dhe vazhdimisht ankohej, pasi vuante nga stomaku.

Kush u interesua për fatin e tij të mëtejshëm?
Ishin 2 vëllezër të tij, të cilët mbërritën nga Maqedonia menjëherë pas zhdukjes së të vëllait. Ata filluan të merreshin me punët. Ndërmarrja ishte e para e këtij lloji në Shqipëri dhe kishte shumë sukses. Gjatë gjithë kohës dy vëllezërit u interesuan për fatin e Remziut, por asnjëherë nuk morën një përgjigje të saktë. Gjithandej lakohej fjala "SHIK", por askush nuk e dinte fatin e vërtetë të Remziut. Di që 2 vëllezërit tentuan të takonin ish-presidentin e të tjerë funksionarë, por përsëri asgjë e re. Vetëm pas gati 4-5 muajsh në ndërmarrje erdhi një person që tha se ishte i SHIK-ut.

Me kë kontaktoi?
Thirri dy vëllezërit e Ajdinit dhe administratorin që ishte nga Tirana. Edhe unë qëllova pranë. Me një të folur, me anë së të cilës dukej qartë se ishte nga Veriu, mundet në Tropoja, personi u paraqit si oficer i SHIK-ut. i veshur mirë, ai kishte një shtat rreth 175 cm, moshë rreth të tridhjetave, paksa i shëndoshë dhe me flokë të zinj. Ai u tha dy vëllezërve se Remziu nuk ishte rrëmbyer nga policia apo SHIK-u, siç thuhej, por nga kriminelë të cilët kërkonin një shumë të madhe parash në këmbim të lirisë së tij. Shikasi ishte bindës në ato që thoshte. Aq bindës, saqë dy vëllezërit e Remziut u bindën për sa thoshte. Pas kësaj ata filluan të punonin vetëm për të grumbulluar shumën e kërkuar në këmbim të jetës së Remziut. Madje pata përshtypjen se, duke shkuar pas këtij qëllimi, filluan ta keqadministronin ndërmarrjen.

Përse patët një përshtypje të tillë?
Sepse brenda një viti nga zhdukja e Remziut, ndërmarrja u mbyll. Të gjitha materialet u shitën, ndërsa ndërtesa që ishte marrë me qera, iu kthye pronarëve. Nuk di nëse një pjesë e të parave shkuan në adresë të "kriminelëve që rrëmbyen Remziun", ashtu si nuk kam dëgjuar më për vëllezërit e tij, të cilët nuk u duken më.
 -----------------------
------------------------------
Oj sharkie lehte si era , a ka ardhur ne Shqiperi pranvera?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Brari

Kjo ceshtje  nuk eshte aq e thjeshte.

Ziso  eshte nje militant i PS se Gramoz Rucit dhe nuk eshte cudi  te jete dhe agjent i ASFALISE.

Duke bere  deduksione mbi ate cka ndodhi me vone  ne Shqiperi me revolucionin  e vonuar Skafist - asfalist - socialist  mund te  dyshohet se  LPK (levizja enveriste Kosovare)  te kete mbajtur lidhje me ASFALINE dhe  kjo lidhje  te kete pasur Bazat ne Sarande etj.
 Remziu del qe ishte i LPK-se dhe kuptohet se me ane te Gramoz Rucave , Melaim Zekave etj  te kete sherbyer si nderlidhes midis  Grupeve qe ne ate kohe punonin intensivisht per rrezimin me cdo mjet te PD-se nga pushteti.

Kjo ceshtje per mua tregon se LPK ( Levizja enveriste  Kosovare)  gjate kohes se Berishes sherbeu si  Financuese e PS-se per te organizuar Revolucionin Bolshevik.

Kuptohet Shiku i Berishes  ishte shum amator  qe  te zbulonte fijet e atij komploti gjigand dhe kane perfunduar ne te tilla gomarlleqe sic eshte Rasti "REMZIU e ZISO".

Shiku i Berishes i perbere nga injorante  nuk mund ta perballonte  KGb-ne e PS-se e cila ne ato vite kishte aleat te fuqishem plus eksperte te shkolles staliniste plus ndihme logjistike nga agjentet enveriste e asfaliste.
Djemt e Shikut  ishin  cuna te mire me bindje demokratike  e besonin se Stalinizmi Shqiptar flinte tashme dhe se Stalinistet po knaqeshin me Kiopskat e trojet e licensat qe u kish dhene Sali Kelmendi , Meksi e Kolpiku me Rulin.
Ata harruan se oreksi vjen duke ngrene dhe  Klasa Biznesmene Enveriste nuk mjaftohej me Milionat e piramidave por donte dhe Pushtetin.
Sali Berisha  ishte llosh  qe nuk merrte vesh nga lidhej gomari.
Plus Pollot e Tritanat e tj ishin vene ne Sherbim te Partise meme.
Meksi ka qen gjithmon nje MIk i PS-se dhe armik i Berishes dhe Berisha nuk kuptonte.

Te mos harrojme se ne ate Kohe Mejdani puthej me ambasadoren Lino, rezidenten e CIA-S  e po ky Mejdan u be president me masakren qe beri Ai dhe hajdutet e Cerrikut.

Enveristet Kosovare te cilet  nofken LPK  formalisht e kane  K-Kosove por gjithmone kane punuar per K- Komunizmin e PPSHse qe te kete jete te gjate.

Nuk eshte rastesi qe dy nga agjentet kryesore te LPK,  Kelmendi dhe Elshani  u gjenden ne Sarande ne ditet e revolucionit asfalisto-Skafist.

Nuk eshte e rastit qe militanti ZISO  njihet me Remziun dhe  Armandon. Ketu patjeter ka gisht KOCO Danaj i cili i njef militantet socialist te Sarandes dhe njekohesisht dhe eshte Komisar prane LPK-se enveriste.

Pra Ceshtja  "Ziso -Remziu" do nxjerri shum gjera.

Qe enveristet Kosovare degjeneruan deri ne agjent qe punojne per shkaterrimin e Shqiperise  dhe per te sjelle Partine e Enverit ne pushtet ishin te gatshem te lidheshin dhe me ASFALINE  sic e tregoi dhe KOHA.

Keto dite jan mobilizuar krejt palet e revolucionit per te ri - zgjedhur  ENVERin e ri, Edi ramen ne krye te TIRANES.

KJ. Shekulli, gazeta e Mafies GSH dhe te tjera me ne krye ZP  jan hedhur ne Sulm.

Te shikojme se Votuesi Tiranas kujt do i japi Voten.

...

Ngushellime familjes se Enveristit REMZI !

Shpresoj te jet i gjalle.

Keshtu eshte kur behesh vegel e erresires.

Qan Nena e Remziut te mjere e  ben qef  Banda e LPK-se dhe PS-se.

----------


## sn0m

Lexojeni se si ky komunisti arriti ti shpetonte djemve tane sypatrembur ne shik, qe u tregonin vendin agjenteve te serbit e grekut qe donin te na vrisnin presidentin tone sypatrembur qe ne ate kohe po cante mes kasandrave.

Marre nga ZP 

Lezhë- Pas numrit të telefonit 0682406704 të përgjigjet një zë i mekur. Një zyrtar i lartë në qarkun e Lezhës na ndihmoi të komunikonim me Bardhok Lalën, duke na thënë se ky gazetar është shembulli i maltrajtimeve nga regjimi i Berishës. Sapo e telefonojmë nuk ka aspak frike të thotë gjithshka i ka ndodhur 7 vjet më parë. Kjo tregon se edhe atëhere Bardhok Lala nuk ka patur frike. Jam mirë me shendet të thotë, por ende nuk më kanë liruar drithmat e ngjarjes së rëndë të 28 majit 1996. Bardhoku është i martuar. Pyetjes sone se a mund të rrëfejë për "Zëri i Popullit" ngjarjen kriminale, të përgjigjet me dashamirësi pozitive. Asokohe shtypi ka shkruar për mua tre muaj. I falenderoj të gjithë gazetarët që mu gjenden pranë në ato momente të vështira. Departamenti i Shtetit Amerikan dhe Këshilli i Evropës kanë mbajtur një rezolute për "Rastin Lala". E vlerësuan si rastin me kriminal në vendet e Evropës Lindore, pra vendet post komuniste. Kam lindur në Pukë, thotë Lala por me origjinë jam nga Mirdita. Punova dy vjet e gjysëm në gazetën "Koha Jonë" për rrethin e Pukës dhe më pas afro 9 muaj zbrita në Durrës dhe punoja po për këtë gazetë. Tre-katër muaj para zgjedhjeve të 26 majit kalova tek gazeta "Dita Informacion", ishte një gazetë e lexueshme dhe u bë e përditshme. Ndihmoja edhe gazetën "Populli Po" sepse ishte në prag të falimentimit. Kisha shumë probleme me njerëzit e politikës (atyre në pushtet) policinë dhe SHIK-un. Në çdo rreth nga kaloja kisha agjentë të SHIK-ut nga pas. Në Mirditë, Kurbin, Lezhë, Pukë kisha njerëz të Gazidedes nga prapa. Në Tiranë me ndiqnin më pak se isha gazetar i ri, 24 vjeç dhe nuk më njihnin mirë. Bardhoku tregon shkakun pse përfundoi në tortura çnjerëzore: Me 8 prill 1996 në gazetën "Populli Po" sqaron Lala analizova deklaratën e Berishës se "nëse nuk do të fitojmë zgjedhjet e 26 majit 1996 do të jap dorëheqjen". Kam shkruar me fakte rreth korrupsionit të asaj kohe dhe për kontrabandën e naftës Shqipëri-Serbi. U informova se SHIK-u po kurdiste plane për tmë eleminuar fizikisht. Ndërkohë ai kërkonte bashkëpunëtore brenda rradhëve të opozitës. Kërkonin të rekrutonin Frrok Çupin, Ndre Legisin, Arben Imamin etj. SHIK-u kërkonte të nxirrte Ndre Legisin si bashkëpunëtor të sigurimit të shtetit, që ai të mos kandidonte për deputet. Në Mirditë ka shumë njerëz me të njëjtin emër dhe mbiemër. Dhe ishte një Ndre tjetër që kishte bashkëpunuar me sigurimin e asaj kohe. Këtë une e faktova në gazetë me të gjitha gjeneralitetet e Legisit të PS-së. Botova çertifikatën. Këtë e bëra rreth 16 majit 1996. Konstatova se oficerët dhe punonjësit e komisariatit nr. 1 ishin tmerri i qytetarëve. Këto xhelatë më kërkonin edhe mua. Me 26 Maj Dritan Shehu, kryetar i PD doli 7-8 herë në Konferenca shtypi dhe unë isha i pranishëm aty. Ai deklaronte se këto zgjedhje do të ishin një rezultat më të thellë se me 22 mars 1992. Isha bashkë me shefin tim Apollon Baçe në njërën nga konferencat e shtypit dhe jud rejtova Shehut: Më 22 mars ju keni fituar 67 %, po sot mos do të fitoni 99 %. Të nesërmen gazeta "Dita Informacion" hapet me lajmin tim "PS sot në shesh", ndërkohë që Albania doli në mbrojtje të "fitores" së PD-së. Vetëm këto dy gazeta dolën atë ditë në qarkullim. Ishte ditë e hënë dhe kishte shumë rëndësi kjo. Kjo ishte data 27 maj 1996. Duke rrëfyer ngjarjet e datës 28 maj 1996 Bardhok Lala thotë se unë atë ditë RILINDA për së dyti. Instiktivisht u vesha më mirë nga ditët e tjera. Piva kafenë e mëngjesit kalova nga selia e PDK dhe vajta deri tej ajo e Aleancës Demokratike. Në mëngjes kishte shumë njerëz. Ishte kohë e vrejtur dhe binte pak shi i imët. Qëndrova në shkallët ku ka qënë montuar shtatorja e diktatorit. Rrija aty për të parë çdo të ndodhte ne shesh. Dallova liderët e opozitës se atëhershme që po i drejtoheshin shehit "Skënderbej". Nga godina e "Zërit" në drejtim të sheshit dallova Halil Lalaj që vinte me një grup të madh. Tek oborri i 15 katëshit ishin atashuar të tjera figura të njohura të PS. Sheshi ishte rrethuar me gardhe policie. Pranë më qëndronte një burrë rreth të 60-ave dhe mendova se është agjent i SHIK-ut dhe u përpoqa ti largohem. Por ai me ndiqte ngado. Shpejt u sigurova se ai ishte një gazetar i SNN dhe me njihte dhe kërkonte tmë mbronte. Sapo iu afrova qëndrës së sheshit një benz luksoz me afrohet, ndalet dhe andej dalin dy njerëz të veshur mirë dhe më kërkojnë identitetin: Quhem Bardhok Lala, iu thashë. Dy nga agjentët e SHIK-ut dolën nga makina dhe me futën brenda. Njëra nga ata u largua dhe udhëtova me shoferin dhe njërin nga ata për në Drejtorinë e Policisë së Tiranës. Pashë nga dritaret e makinës së turma pranë selisë së PS-së çau kordonët e policisë dhe iu drejtua sheshit. Sapo më dërguan në Drejtorinë e Policisë oficeri i rojes mbajti në shënim gjeneralitetet e mia. Më ulën në katin e parë mbi një karrike. Isha mjaft i tronditur. Mu mbarua shkrepsja dhe dallova policë që dridheshin të frikësuar. Edhe ata nuk po e kuptonin çpo ndodhte me ta. Një polic i madh në moshe më hodhi tinëz një shkrepëse. E mbaj mend edhe tani. për 30 minuta në qelitë e drejtorisë u futën mbi 40 veta. Korridori u mbush me gjak. Kuptohet frika mu shtua. Çpo ndodhta jashtë qelive? Çpo bëhej me njerëzit në shesh? U frikësova se nuk dihej çdo të ndodhte edhe me mua. Materialet e punës mi konfiskuan të gjitha. Rreth orës 10.30 dallova 6 civilë që sollën një njeri si thes mielli. E mbajtën për pak kohë në katin e dytë dhe e zbritën poshtë. E hodhën tek këmbët e mia dhe u trondita se kuptova që është i vdekur dhe duan tma faturojnë mua vdekjen e tij. Më shumë kujdes e rrotullova dhe pashë se ishte Arben Imami. Dy dhëmbë i ishin thyer dhe ishte gjakosur keq. Prisha 2-3 cigare dhe u përpoqa ti ndaloja gjakun. U përmend pas 10 minutash. "Do tna vrasin" më thoshte. Mos ki frikë i kam thënë. I thanë të dilte jashtë për nuk praononte. Kërkonte një dokument se ishte dhunuar nga policia. Ishgte ora afro 11.30 dhe sytë e mi u mbushën më lot. Dol jashtë më thanë. Më vinte inat pse tma bënin kështu? Kërkova materialet e punës, çantën, diktofonin, kartën e gazetarit e materiale të tjera. Por më thanë IK se Ju sdini ku keni kokën. Në oborrin e Drejtorisë një nënë nga Vlora me shihte me dhimbje pse unë një 24 vjeçar po qaja. Kur dola në rrugë 4-nga 6 personat që sollën Imamin në qeli mu hodhën në qafë si bisha. Në vendin e parë të makinës ishte një burrë rreth të 50ave që besoj se do të bëhet publik shumë shpejt. Në sedilje prapa ishte mbi këmbët e 4 personave që më morëën me dhunë. Më kishin ulur kokën poshtë këmbëve dhe më qëllonin. Gjatë goditjeve njëri nga "ata" goditi shokun e tij dhe ai nxorri pistoletën e më qëllonte me qytën e saj. Më kafshonin me dhëmbë krahun. Më torturuan keq. Ai që qëndronte në vendin e parë urdhëroi :elefanti: ek kopshti botanik! mendova se rojet e Presidencës nuk do tna lejonin të kalonim pa probleme. Po askush nuk na ndali. Ora kishte kaluar 11.30 kur "ata" më dërguan matanë liqenit, tek ato banesat private. Atje ishte bërë gati një gropë e madhe, tamam si varret e të vdekurve. Më futën me forcë në të dhe më godisnin të gjithë pa pushim. Më kishin lënë vetëm në mbathje. Njëri nga trupmëdhenjtë me godiste më fort nga të gjithë. Madje gjuajti me pistoletë mbi kokën time. Pyetjet që "ata" me drejtonin mua ishin qesharake, thotë Bardhok Lala:"Ju jeni agjent i sigurimit Jugosllav, grek, etj. Nuk kisha asnjë rrugë shpëtimi. Mendova se tani isha i vdekur. Të duam bashkëpunëtor më thanë". Çdo muaj do të paraqietsh në datat 8 e 16 pranë nesh për të informuar për çka do të kërkojmë. Pranova vetëm që të shpëtoja, pavarësisht se kurrë nuk vajta tek "ata". Çasti kur unë nuk do të mbijetoja më ishte kur ata më morën dhe me hodhën në ujin e liqenit. Kisha humbur në llucë. Me sa duket rreth orës 18.00 jam përmendur. Një nënë tiranase (emrin e të cilës nuk e them për shkaqe që ju i kuptoni) me mori në shtëpinë e saj. Ato momente nuk do ti harroj se të jem gjallë. Rilinda edhe një herë. Agjentët e SHIK-ut më hodhën në liqen për të vdekur. Kjo është historia ime, thotë me zë të ngjirur Bardhok lala. Ja pra zoti Berisha çkeni bërë mbi gazetarët! Flisni për "Rastin Lala"! Keni qënë President i vendit ... 

Ubububuu

----------


## Brari

Bardhoku me  Erion Bracen  e paskan lene nga 1996 deri sot pa e cuar kte ceshtje ne gjykate.
Ckane pritur valle?
U ka ardhur keq te demaskojne  Berishen...lol.

Bracja po  lufton me te gjitha forcat te shpetoje kryehajdutin Ed Rama  nga Olldashi i urte qe po ja numron Vjedhjet nje nga nje.
Bracja me Legisin etj  po bejne namin qe  Fahrudin Arapi mos te nxjerri listen me Liderat  Roze qe kane vjedhur ne piramidat.

Arben Imami po ja kerkon listen Fahrudinit por Fahrudini ka frike te japi emrat.

Valle ka frik nga Berisha ??....lol.

Pra me Bardhok Lalen   Erioni sot  i hedh spond  Imamin..qe  o Beno..ca ke  mer jahu qe do me na nxjerr bojen..Ti ke qen shoku jon me 96-ten..

Nje Olldash i beri lesh Socialistet e ja kan nis  prallava.


I ziu skllavi  Bardhok  kur gjith Bota flaku komunizmin ...ai  i privuar nga te qenit   ndoj here i PARTISE  gjen rastin kur PPSH kish po...dhur  e  i pranonte dhe kta Lalat mirditor  e i ziu skllav  hyn per tu ber vegel e PPSH  e per te knaqur nje enderr te vjeter prej Skllavi te rrahur fare fis-nisht..

I gjindet  PPSH -se ne dit te veshtira  Bardhoku  i mjer me ja shperblye PPSH  nderin qe ja kish ba  Shefqet Peci e Manushi e Enveri qe  bardhokut e bardhokve ja u kish djeg gjyshat e djepat qe ne 45-en.

Cfar ekzemplari..nje  Frrok i vertete..

...

----------


## Orku

Përse nuk më dhembin "plagët" e Zisos?

Astrit PATOZI

Zhdukja e një biznesmeni në vitin 1995 dhe akuza e implikimit të tre ish-punonjësve të SHIK-ut në rrëmbimin e tij pushtoi faqet e shtypit shqiptar, me shpejtësinë e një zjarri që bie në kashtë gjatë muajit gusht. Por si çdo teprim që kthehet në të kundërtën e vet, entuziazmi i madh i disa gazetave dhe televizioneve për të arritur në përfundime të parafabrikuara, la pas shijen e një sulmi të organizuar me prapavijë politike.

Është fare normale që shtypi të jetë i ndjeshëm ndaj çdo dhunimi dhe shkelje e të drejtave të njeriut që ndodh në Shqipëri, sidomos në rastet kur ka të dhëna se në mes është shteti. Por unë e kam të vështirë të besoj se ka qenë pikërisht ky shqetësim që ka shtyrë shumë media, të cilat ende pa u marrë masa e arrestit ndaj të akuzuarve, ta marrin si të mirëqenë krimin e tyre, madje të flasin me siguri e deri për përfshirje të piramidës së lartë shtetërore në këtë vrasje (në rast se është e tillë).

*Mua personalisht nuk më dhembin shumë "plagët" e Zisos, ish-kryetarit të PS-së së Sarandës, jo sepse nuk i konsideroj të rënda ato që thuhen në rrëfimet e tij. Por fakti që ky njeri u bë për një natë star-i i shumë gazetave e televizioneve, të cilët mbushën faqet e tyre dhe ekranet me fjalë të Zisos, sikur ky të kishte dhënë një konferencë shtypi disaorëshe në Hotel "Sheraton"-in e porsapëruruar të Tiranës, dhe jo në një cep të Jugut, më lënë një shije vërtet të hidhur.

E para, çfarë e ka penguar Zison që të bënte me nge punën e djeshme, pasi i ka pasur të gjitha mundësitë që të sensibilizonte shtypin dhe të gjitha institucionet që drejtohen prej njerëzve të partisë së tij, të cilët jo vetëm do ta kishin mirëkuptuar, por edhe mund ta kishin graduar për shërbimet e vyera në "dobi të atdheut".

Por Zisoja që bërtet sot sikur ta kenë dhunuar dhe rrahur para disa orësh, nuk mund të na bëjë të harrojmë që kjo dosje që hapet sot me bujë të madhe, ka qenë plot gjashtë vjet në duart e Fatos Nanos, Rexhep Meidanit, Fatos Klosit, Arben Rakipit, të cilët çfarë nuk do të kishin bërë që prej saj të dilte ndonjë fitim. Fakti që ajo është hapur dhe mbyllur disa herë, tregon se ka pasur shumë rrethana të paqarta dhe shumë pak prova për të shkuar tek e vërteta.*

E dyta, çfarë besueshmërie kanë fjalët e Zisos, kur e vetmja gjë që mund të vërtetohet për të është fakti se ka qenë ish-kryetar i PS-së për Sarandën, ka një biznes dhe që një ditë mund ta kenë thirrrur për të dhënë shpjegime punonjës të policisë apo SHIK-ut të asaj kohe (për këtë nuk mund të flitet ende me siguri). Është fare normale që Zisoja i ngratë, që u bë papritur a pakujtuar hero pozitiv i kohës sonë, ta ketë lënë fantazinë e tij të rrjedhë e lirë, e me këtë rast edhe të meritojë vëmendjen që po i kushtohet, edhe të lajë ca hesape politike me kundërshtarët e vet, të cilët nuk është e vështirë për ta ditur se kush janë.

Për të kuptuar se sa rëndësi kanë "plagët" e vjetra të Zisos, mjafton që të dalësh në oborrin e PD-së apo ndonjë partie tjetër opozitare dhe mund të gjesh me një të fërshëllyer dhjetra vullnetarë, që do të ishin të gatshëm të tregonin histori më ngjethëse se ato të minoritarit nga Saranda, por me personazhe njerëzit e Fatos Klosit apo të Luan Ramës. Por a ia vlen që të merresh gjatë me dëshmi militantësh, aq më tepër në prag zgjedhjesh, pavarësisht se Zisoja është edhe minoritar, edhe socialist?

Është mirë që çështja e zhdukjes të biznesmenit Remzi Hoxha të zbardhet plotësisht dhe përgjegjësit të vihen para drejtësisë. Por fushata për të dënuar pa gjyq të arrestuarit, madje për të nxjerrë konkluzione me vlera përgjithësuese, nuk mund të shkëpusë vëmendjen nga dhjetra krimet e bujshme që kanë tronditur Shqipërinë kohët e fundit. Sidoqë të ketë ndodhur, dhe çfarëdo vendimi të japë drejtësia, asgjë nuk mund të mbulojë vrasjet e pastra politike të Azem Hajdarit, Ahmet Krasniqit, e veprimtarëve të tjerë të opozitës në këto gjashtë vjet, qindra rastet e arrestimeve, torturave dhe presioneve të SHIK-ut dhe policisë mbi njerëzit e opozitës për shkak të bindjeve të tyre.

Kjo fushatë e telekomanduar nga një dorë që kërkon të pastrohet nga gjaku i Florian Vilës dhe rrëmbimi i Klajdi Shehut apo i shumë biznesmenëve të tjerë të zhdukur pa lënë gjurmë, ngaqë pezzo novanta-t e qeverisë nuk e durojnë dot konkurrencën e biznesit të ndershëm, është thjesht një shashkë parazgjedhore për të fituar kohë. Ose më mirë për të marrë frymë, ngaqë lidhjet e krimit të organizuar me politikën janë sot më transparente se kurrë, ngaqë dosjet e skandaleve të Edvin Ramës janë kthyer në simbol të një administrate të krimbur në korrupsion dhe ngaqë prej hetimit të Arapit po dalin përditë vjedhjet gjigande, që shndërruan në një thelë paratë e shqiptarëve që mbetën në firmat piramidale. Pikërisht për këto arsye, qeveria dhe të gjitha instrumentet publikë dhe jopublikë të saj po tregojnë "përralla nga kaluara".

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Shijaksi-London

6 fletarreste drejt Londrës, për ish drejtues të SHIK-ut të larguar nga vendi


TIRANE (3 Qershor) - Dërgohen nga drejtësia shqiptare në Londër gjashtë urdhërarreste për ish-drejtues të shërbimit sekret, që janë larguar shtatë vjet më parë nga Shqipëria. Sipas burimeve nga dikasteri i rendit dhe ai i akuzës, autoritetetve londineze, u duhet kohë që të gjejnë dhe të hedhin në pranga gjahun e kërkuar. Të ikurit pas pengmarrjes dhe zhdukjes së tregtarit shqiptaro-maqedonas Remzi Hoxha, kanë pasur mundësinë të marrin lejeqëndrim në Angli pasi nga Shqipëria u është përcjellë dokumentacion i përshtatshëm për t'i shpallur si të "persekutuar" politikë, të përndjekur nga qeveria pasardhëse e 97-ës. Statusi i përfituar me nuanca politike ka bërë që ata të kenë një mbrojtje të vendit ku gjenden, për aq kohë sa pala shqiptare të dërgojë dokumente bindëse dhe zyrtare se të kërkuarit kanë konsumuar një vepër penale në vitin 1995, ashtu siç pretendohet nga organet e prokurorisë dhe policisë. Të arrestuarit dhe të kërkuarit akuzohen se në tetor të 1995 kanë marrë peng e torturuar tregtarët shqiptaro-maqedonas, të cilët janë zhdukur. Dy ditë më pas rrëmbimi e torturimi i Ziso Kristopullit nga qyteti i Sarandës ka qenë akti i përsëritur. Sipas hetuesve, janë këto ngjarje të ndodhura në '95-ën, që i kanë dërguar vartësit e Bashkim Gazidedes në qeli. Sipas burimeve nga organi i akuzës dhe policisë, janë gjithsej nëntë të kërkuar në këtë çështje, pjesa më e madhe e të cilëve ka ikur jashtë vendit një vit pas ngjarjes. Dosja është mbyllur pas një presioni të shërbimit sekret në prokurori në ato vite. Rihapja e saj ka ardhur pas denoncimit të familjarëve të viktimave, në Shërbimin Informativ dhe te Avokati i Popullit. Ish-shefi i Shërbimit Informativ, Fatso Klosi, ka deklaruar se kanë qenë familjarët e viktimave, të zhdukurve, të cilët janë ankuar në SHIK. Sipas Klosit, pas kësaj janë përcjellë matrialet në vitin '98-të në prokurori. Sepse në SHIK, të gjitha materialet rreth kësaj ngjarje ishin zhdukur dhe çdo gjë është filluar nga zero. Sipas ish-numrit një të SHISH, urdhëruesit e këtij akti kanë qenë eprorët e shërbimit. Tregtarët shqiptaro-maqedonas, njëri prej të cilëve quhet Remzi Hoxha, janë zhdukur në '95-n dhe adresa e tyre nuk është gjetur ende. Nuk dihet në janë gjallë apo të vdekur, megjithëse kërkimet kanë gjetur vetëm qelitë e torturave. Dosja ka kaluar në Drejtorinë e Luftës Kundër Krimit të Organizuar në Prokurorinë e Përgjithshme. Pas veprimeve hetimore të rivlerësuara, prokuroria ka vendosur arrestimin e Arben Sefgjinit, ish-shefi i shërbimit sekret për Tiranën dhe Budjon Meçe e Avni Koldashi, dy inspektorë të SHIK. Ndërkohë që gjashtë të tjerët janë shpallur në kërkim, ndonëse ata ishin larguar kryesisht në Angli. Në seancat e para hetimore që janë zhvilluar pohohet se dy nga të prangosurit kanë pranuar se e kanë kryer veprimin, por e kanë bërë për shkak të detyrës, ndërsa kryetari Arben Sefgjini, nuk ka pranuar asgjë nga pretendimet e prokurorisë. ro/ro 

(GazetaShqiptare/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Llapi

Prokuroria e Tiranës duket e vendosur të zbardh rastin e zhdukjes së Remzi Hoxhës, mbështetës i UÇK-së



Tiranë, 3 qershor - Prokuroria e
Tiranës ka kërkuar të merret i pandehur
ish-kryetari i Shërbimit
Informativ Kombëtar (SHIK),
Bashkim Gazidede në fillim të vitit
1996. i akuzuar për dëshmi të
rrëme dhe pengim për zbardhjen e
së vërtetës, ka raportuar, të hënën, e
përditshmja tiranase "Koha jonë".
Gjithçka lidhet me pengmarrjen
dhe më pas zhdukjen e tregtarit
shqiptaro-maqedonas Remzi
Hoxha. Kërkesa e prokurorisë mbeti
e paekzekutuar. Sipas burimit,
arsyet e anulimit të firmosjes për fillimin
e çështjes penale lidhen me
influencën e atëhershme të politikës
mbi organin e prokurorisë. Ish-kreu
i SHIK-ut, Bashkim Gazidede, në
një përgjigje zyrtare, drejtuar grupit
hetimor, të ngritur për këtë çështje,
ka mohuar që Hoxha të jetë ndaluar
nga punonjës të shërbimit sekret.
Nëpërmjet një dokumenti zyrtar,
Gazidede ka bërë të ditur se makina
dhe targa me të cilën është rrëmbyer
Hoxha nuk ka qenë në përdorim
të Shërbimit Informativ Kombëtar.
Por ky pohim është kundërshtuar
nga drejtues të Seksionit të
Qarkullimit Rrugor në Ministrinë e
Rendit Publik. Ata kanë deklaruar
së targa e makinës me të cilën
dyshohet se ishte rrëmbyer Hoxha,
rezultonte në përdorim të Shërbimit
Informativ Kombëtar. Për të vërtetuar
këtë, policia dërgoi edhe
shkresën përkatëse zyrtare. Thëniet
e kundërta përballë fakteve të
prokurorisë i kushtuan Gazidedës
akuzën e dëshmisë së rrëme dhe
pengim për zbardhjen e së vërtetës.

Hetimi i prokurorisë

Pas zhdukjes së Hoxhës, më 19
tetor të vitit 1995, Prokuroria e
Tiranës nisi hetimet në bazë të
kallëzimit të familjarëve. Pak javë
më pas, grupi hetimor arriti në konkluzionin
së të dyshuarit kryesor për
rrëmbimin e tij ishin punonjës të
Shërbimit Informativ Kombëtar.
Menjëherë u mblodhën thëniet e
dëshmitarëve ocularë të cilët
treguan se i riu, që njihej si tregtar i
duralumineve ishte rrëmbyer nga
disa persona që udhëtonin me një
makinë "Golf" duke dhënë edhe targat
e makinës. Për të zbuluar
automjetin misterioz dhe targat e tij
u kërkua ndihma e Seksionit të
Qarkullimit Rrugor, i cili zyrtarisht
ktheu një përgjigje, sipas së cilës,
targa që kishte kaluar për verifikim,
ishte në përdorim të Shërbimit
Informativ Kombëtar (SHIK). Pas
kërkesës së prokurorisë, ish-kreu i
këtij institucioni, Bashkim
Gazidede, kthen përgjigje se kjo
makinë nuk ishte në përdorim të
dikasterit që drejtonte. Menjëherë
pas kësaj prokuroria kërkoi që ai të
merret i pandehur për veprën
penale të dëshmisë së rrëme dhe
pengim për zbardhjen e së vërtetës.
Mirëpo, kjo kërkesë sipas burimeve
pranë institucionit të akuzës në kryeqytet
mbeti e paekzekutuar dhe nuk
u kërkua që ai të vihej para kësaj
akuze deri në mbyllje të dosjes më
1998.

Çështja Hoxha, dyshohen
edhe të tjerë

Nga Prokuroria e Përgjithshme
bëhet ditur se përveç tre ishshikasve
të ndaluar Avni Koldashi,
Arben Sefgjini dhe Budion Meçaj,
janë edhe disa persona të tjerë që
po hetohen për implikim në rrëmbimin
e Remzi Hoxhës. Emrat nuk
bëhen publikë për arsye sekrete, por
nuk përjashtojnë mundësinë që pas
hetimit të çështjes të lëshohen edhe
urdhër-arrestet për ta. Sipas
burimeve pranë institucionit të
akuzës, po verifikohen të gjitha
dokumentacionet dhe të merren
dëshmitë e personave të cilët kanë
dijeni për këtë çështje. Pas pak
ditësh do të merren në pyetje
përsëri tre të ndaluarit, të cilët pranuan
se ndaluan Hoxhën, por një gjë
të tillë e kanë bërë në bazë të
urdhrave të lëshuar nga eprorët e
tyre. Kjo ka sjellë edhe dyshimet e
prokurorisë, të cilat pas rihapjes së
çështjes shtrinë edhe më gjerë
hetimet. "Do të rishikohen edhe
njëherë të gjitha dokumentacionet
që ndodhen në SHISH, për të
vërtetuar implikimin e ish-punojësve
të këtij organi në rrëmbimin
dhe më pas zhdukjen e Remzi
Hoxhës.

Rrëmbimi i tregtarit

Më 19 tetor të vitit 1995 rrëmbehet
tregtari shqiptaro-maqedonas,
Remzi Hoxha, pak ditë më vonë
familjarët bëjnë denoncimin në
prokurori për zhdukjen e të afërmit.
Në fund të tetorit të 1995 prokuroria
nis hetimet. Prokurorët e çështjes
dyshonin se ai ishte rrëmbyer nga
punonjës të Shërbimit Informativ
Kombëtar. Pas tre vjet hetimi, në
vitin 1998, prokuroria mbyll hetimet
për mungesë provash. Pas largimit
të Bashkim Gazidedës nga kreu i
Shërbimit Informativ Shtetëror,
vendin e tij e zë Fatos Klosi.
Familjarët e Hoxhës, të zhdukur prej
tre vjetësh, i kërkojnë që të verifikohet
veprimtaria e disa ish-punojësve
të SHIK-ut, të larguar pas trazirave
të vitit 1997. Në fund të vitit 1998,
Fatos Klosi dërgon në prokurori
materiale për disa nga ish-punonjësit
e këtij institucioni të cilët
dyshoheshin për rrëmbimin e
Hoxhës. Nisin hetimet dhe vetëm
në fillim të këtij muaji me urdhër të
Prokurorisë së Përgjithshme
lëshohen tri fletë-arreste për Avni
Koldashin, Arben Sefgjinin dhe
Budion Meçajn.
(Përgatiti:ALMA ROSHI)
--------
Nëpërmjet një dokumenti
zyrtar, Gazidede ka bërë të
ditur se makina dhe targa
me të cilën është rrëmbyer
Hoxha nuk ka qenë në përdorim
të Shërbimit
Informativ Kombëtar. Por,
drejtues të Seksionit të
Qarkullimit Rrugor në
Ministrinë e Rendit Publik
pohojnë të kundërtën
---------
ECURIA E HETIMEVE 1995 - 2003
1- Prokuroria i kërkon SHIK-ut verifikim, nëse makina që rrëmbeu Remzi
Hoxhën ishte në përdorim të saj.
2 - Ish-kryetari i Shërbimit Informativ Shtetëror, Bashkim Gazidede, kthen
përgjigje se makina dhe targat me të cilën dyshohej se ishte rrëmbyer Remzi
Hoxha nuk ishte në përdorim të SHIK-ut.
3 - Pak ditë më vonë, vjen përgjigje nga Seksioni i Qarkullimit Rrugor në
Ministrinë e Rendit Publik, se makina dhe targa ishin në përdorim të shërbimit
sekret.
4 - Prokuroria kërkon që të merret nën hetim Gazidede për dëshmi të rreme
dhe pengim të hetimeve.
5 - Ndërhyrjet nga lart jo mbi bazë të dokumentave të shkruara, kërkuan
që ish-kreu i SHIK-ut të mos merrej si i akuzuar.
6 - Në vitin 1998 Fatos Klosi dergon në prokurori materiale për ish-punonjësit
e shërbimit sekret që dyshohen si autorë të rrëmbimit të Remzi Hoxhës.
7 - Pas disa muaj hetimi e mbledhjeje të fakteve, Zyra e Luftës Kundër
Krimit të Organizuar në Prokurorinë e Përgjithshme lëshon tri fletë-arreste
për Avni Koldashin, Arben Sefgjinin dhe Budion Meçajn.

----------


## Llapi

Shijaksi London 

Kerkoi falje qe se kam vrejt ket tem por e hapa edhe une te njejten,mierpo moderatoret kan be mier qe e kan bashkue.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DOSJA E SHIK 
Prokuroria: Për Gazideden ekzistojnë dy urdhërarresti

TIRANË- Bashkim Gazidede, ish-kreu i Shërbimit Informativ Kombëtar në kohën e qeverisjes së Partisë Demokratike, është person i shpallur në kërkim ndërkombëtar. Për të janë nxjerrë dy urdhër-arresti dhe sapo të kapet do të ekstradohet në drejtim të Shqipërisë. Një urdhër- arresti është për akuzën e shpërdorimit të detyrës ndërsa tjetri për braktisje të kuadrit komandues në situatën e gjendjes së jashtëzakonshme. Lajmi është pohuar dje nga burime të Prokurorisë së Përgjithshme. Sipas tyre, kjo është edhe një nga arsyet përse Gazidede nuk po shpallet person në kërkim edhe për çështjen e rrëmbimit të tregtarit maqedonas, Remzi Hoxha. Bashkim Gazidede ka qenë kreu i SHIK- ut nga viti 1992 deri në vitin 1997. Gjatë kësaj kohe, me urdhër të tij janë kryer një sërë veprimesh të paligjshme nga ana e Shërbimit. Agjentët e tij janë implikuar në shumë afera të pista ku një ndër më të mëdhatë ka qënë marrja peng dhe më pas ekzekutimi i Remzi Hoxhës në vitin 1995. Në atë kohë Prokuroria e rrethit Tiranë i kishte kërkuar Gazidedes që të jepte informata në lidhje me rrëmbimin. Ai i ishte përgjigjur prokurorisë se agjentët e SHIK- ut nuk kishin kryer asnjë rrëmbim personi dhe u kishte mohuar dhënien e informacioneve. Më pas Gazidede kishte ndaluar punonjësit e tij që të shkonin e të dëshmonin pranë organit të akuzës. Veprimi i fundit i Bashkim Gazidedes në këtë çështje kishte qënë kërcënimi i prokurorëve. Ai u kish thënë atyre se në rast se nuk do të mbyllnin dosjen menjëherë, do ti arrestonte. Më pas ai kishte ushtruar presione të tjera për bllokimin e hetimeve. Organi i akuzës kishte planifikuar arrestimin e Gazidedes po në atë kohë kjo gjë ishte krejtësisht e pamundur pasi ky person ishte shumë i fuqishëm. Tashmë, shtatë vite më pas, prokuroria deklaron se nuk ka ndër mend që të lëshojë ndonjë urdhër-arresti për Gazideden në lidhje me këtë çështje. Ai akuzohet për shpërdorim të detyrës gjatë kohës që ka qënë kreu i SHIK- ut dhe kjo akuzë përfshin brenda edhe abuzimet që ka bërë me rrëmbimin e Remzi Hoxhës. Ndërkohë mbi të ka edhe një urdhër- arresti tjetër për dezertim të kuadrit komandues në situatën e gjendjes së jashtëzakonshme gjatë rrëmujave të vitit 1997. Ened Janina

----------


## Brari

Sipas PS-se per Gazideden ka:

............

"Një urdhër- arresti është për akuzën e shpërdorimit të detyrës ndërsa tjetri për braktisje të kuadrit komandues në situatën e gjendjes së jashtëzakonshme.""

..........


Pra Qeveria e PS-se e kerkon Gazideden  ta arrestoje pse ai ka braktisur kuadrin komandus..pra forcat Shteterore ne revolucionin e vonuar qosisto-Asfalist.

Po  kto forca te Shtetit Shqiptar, zyrtar dhe mbrojtes i te cilit ish  Gazidedja..me ke po perballeshin?

Po perballeshin me bandat enveriste Vlonjato-asfaliste-qosiste-LPKR-iste.
E keto Banda luftonin kunder Shtetit Shqiptar.
Keto banda fituan mbi Shtetin Shqiptar dhe per cudi keto banda qe sot jane ne pushtet kerkojne  ate qe nuk i mundi dot ose qe nuk e mbrojti dot shtetin nga shkaterrimi qe benin  vet keto banda. Pra bandat e djeshme e sot pushtetaret PS-iste.

Pra  hajduti (sot i veshur polic) kerkon ate zotnine te cilit  dikur ja vodhi portofolin dhe kerkon ta denoje zotnine pse Zotnija nuk e ruajti mire portofolin prej tije.

Sa ironi ka ketu por per ne qe ja dime filmat PS-se sperben asnji ironi e as cudi as kjo  Loja me Gazideden..

Jane metoda te lashta te  diktaturave.

Ujku eshte lart  e atje posht po pi qengji uje.. 
E Ujku i thot..o Qingj po ma turbullon ujin..
Te gjithe e dine se Uji  nuk shkon lart por posht..por ujku ka llogjiken e vet.

Dhe PS thote Shpesh...o Sali..qe shkaterrove sHqiperine..
Mirpo krejt populli e di se Shteti Socialist mbas 97-tes mbeshtet mbi ata zyrtare qe postet i moren ne baze te meritave ne Revolucion..pra ne meritat per te djegur Shtetin.. Pra sa me shume ka dhene nje Socialist kontrim-ut ne Shkaterrim te Shtetit aq me te larte e mori postin ne ate shtet.

E tash shkaterruesit e Shtetit duan te denojne nje nga mbrojtesit e Shtetit.

LLap  duke ju gezuar ketyre lojnave te Shikut per Gazideden tregon se Ti NUK KE ATDHE.
ATDHEU yt eshte Revolucioni Qosist.

Gazidede Eshte ATDHETAR i MADH.
Eshte nga te paktet qe desh ta mbroje Shtetin Shqiptar qe u sulmua nga nji  Mafie teper e Sofistukuar.

Qosistet me nji krah.. Socialistet me Nji krah  ..spiunet e Neritanit me nji krah e ASFALIA me nji krah e Zan Caush -Melaim-Zek Elshanat me nji krah e te gjithe bashke nen udheheqjen e Agjentes ( Mariz LINO) se CIAS  me drejtor Agjentin e MEGALI IDESE..Xhorxh TENETIN.. e dogjen Shqiperine..

GAZIDEDE  eshte AI qe ju a perplasi te verteten ne SY  Te gjithve..

LPK e lidhur para 97-tes me ASFALINE Greke ndihmoj  shume PS-ne me ardh ne pushtet.  per ata GAZIDEDE eshte Armik.
Kjo me gezon.

.....

----------


## Shijaksi-London

Brari me shume respekt dua te them se faktet qe po dalin dita dites per Gazideden po na tregojne krejt te kunderten e asaj qe ti na the mesiper.

Nje fshat qe duket nuk ka nevoje per kallahuz, keshtu dhe puna e profesorit Gazidede.

----------


## Honezmi

Per cfar te vertete o "Shijakasi Londer"?
Per te verteten qe  :egjiptiane: rupet -Socjaliste-Omonito-evgjite-bashke me gazetaret Greke, sulmonin komisarjatet, shkatronin dhe ju vinin zjarin makinave te policise ne mes te sheshit, pastaj dilte kryetari i PS-se bashke me kokat e shtabit dhe mbante fjalimin ne perkrahje te ketyre banditve qe shkatronin shtetin!Me miljona dhrahmi jan shperndare ne ate kohe ne Sarande dhe kulmi ariti kur nje pjese e shtabit u veshe me uniforma GREKE.
Dhe per mua Gazidetja ishte i vetmi qe u perpoqe qe ta ndalonte kete MYNXIRE....Po te lene spiunet dhe te pangopurit me pushtete dhe gjak SOCJALISTET........Pale hipokritet qe mundohen te fshehin realitetin

----------


## Idmon

ZOTI BRARI SI GJITHMON NE MBROJTJE TE KRIMIT DHE KRIMINELEVE  BROVO TE QOFTE TI JE I MADH

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Orku

Se kush eshte Gazidede nuk ka shume nevoje per diskutim, eshte nga te paktete zyrtare te shtetit qe ne ditet e rrebelimit andarto-vlleho- komunist nuk krisi te iket por qendroi ne krye te detyres. Kur me pas ata moren pushtetin ishte krejtesisht normale qe nje njeri qe u kishte bere rezistence ne emer te ligjit te largohej kur shtetin e moren ne dore ata qe i vune zjarrin.

Ceshtja e zhdukjes se Remzi Hoxhes eshte dicka serioze qe kerkon hetim te imet. Nese per Gazideden do te ekzistonte ndonje prove ne implikimin e asaj ngjarje eshte krejt e qarte qe nuk do te ekzistonte mandati qesharak per ikje nga detyra (ne fakt ai vetem kete nuk e ka bere) por mandat arresti per implikim ne vrasje. Mungesa e nje mandati te tille tregon se te pakten deri tani cdo gje eshte thjesht nje spekullim. Deri me sot kemi degjuar te gjitha gazetat mercenare te PS te thone se vrasjen e kane kryer punonjesit e SHIKUT ........  ju kerkoj vetem dicka ..... lete sjelle ketu dikush qofte edhe nje prove qe ka lexuar neper gazeta qe ne mos e provofte te pakten te le te dyshosh mbi te akuzuarit.

Ju ftoj te sillni qofte edhe nje prove.

----------


## Redi

Keto jane fjale propagandistike te cilat mundohen te lajne trurin e shqiptareve.

Kontadikta kryesore ne ceshtjen Gazidede dhe Shehu (Agim Shehu, ish-zv/minister i brendshem) qendon ne faktin se nga njera ane akuzohen nga pushteti i sotem dhe mediat si shkaktaret kryesore te Rezistences Shteterore ndaj sulmit te turmave dhe bandave qe dogjen gjysmen e Shqiperise dhe nga ana tjeter akuzohen nga ligji si Dezertore te Detyres.

Tani ketu duhet te ndalemi. O jane Kriminele (dmth persona qe kane shkelur ligjin), o jane Dezertore.

Ne rast se jane Dezertore, atehere duhet te perballen me organet kompetente te Drejtesise per faktin qe braktisen Detyren.

Ne rast se nuk jane Dezertore, atehere kane zbatuar Ligjin dhe nuk ka pse te akuzohen as nga pushtetaret e sotem dhe as nga media qe eshte nen influencen e tyre.

Te gjithe e dime qe atehere u vu Ligji per Gjendjen e Jashtezakonshme dhe ne baze te tij, policia dhe ushtria kishin duart e lira per cdo veprim per te mbrojtur Objektet Shteterore te cilat u sulmuan dhe u dogjen.

Pra, ne rast se kane vepruar dmth qe nuk jane fajtore dhe kane zbatuar ligjin dhe ne rast te kundert, jane dezertore dhe duhet te gjykohen.

Kjo per mendimin tim eshte nje Kontradikte e madhe qe duken ne faqet e shtypit te sotem shqiptar dhe ne deklaratat e pushtetareve te cilet nuk mbajne nje linje te rregullt, por verviten sa andej-kendej.

Gjykojeni vete ju.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Orku

Edhe dicka nuk eshte e vertete se Gazidede ka ikur nga detyra !!!!

Ai ka dhene doreheqje perpara zhvillimit te zgjedhje dhe kjo doreheqje i eshte pranuar nga ish-presidenti dhe me pas ne vend te tij eshte emeruar nje person tjeter emri i te cilit nuk me kujtohet. Atehere ku doli dezertimi ketu ????

----------


## olsen

do ishte me mire ta zhduknin gazideden

----------


## Orku

Kush psh <> si puna jote ??? ..... hahahaha

----------


## sn0m

kush eshte ky presidenti, baba Staliu, mesa diune aika qene kryetar i kominternit. Mos ja fusni kt tani, kryetari kominternit te pranoj doreheqjen e nje fondamentalisti. Epo qysh u be kjo bote.

----------


## Orku

po kjo nuk eshte ndonje cudi e madhe snom se te pakten fondamentalisti dha doreheqje edhe nuk ia mbathi me nehat kullen si fotiadhi.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

